# PPG Timeless, As advertised??



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Could it work out OK on a deck floor? (I'm still very suspicious of "self priming paints" but my dealer said Timeless is the real deal.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

If it's the paint then it is not speced for floors. If you look at the tds the only surface that MAY not need a primer are aluminium and vinyl. Wood, masonry, ferrous, and fiber cement all require priming. Self priming is a very deceptive term and generally only refers to previously painted surfaces.

The timeless stain may be a different story for floors but I've never used it.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

View attachment 91737


prc said:


> if it's the paint then it is not speced for floors. If you look at the tds the only surface that may not need a primer are aluminium and vinyl. Wood, masonry, ferrous, and fiber cement all require priming. Self priming is a very deceptive term and generally only refers to previously painted surfaces.
> 
> The timeless stain may be a different story for floors but i've never used it.


I do see it is NOT recommended for Steps or floors. It does not limit the unprimmed surfaces as you suggest. I am attaching the TDS but do not see what you are referring to, am I missing something here?
View attachment 91737


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> View attachment 91737
> 
> 
> I do see it is NOT recommended for Steps or floors. It does not limit the unprimmed surfaces as you suggest. I am attaching the TDS but do not see what you are referring to, am I missing something here?
> View attachment 91737


I can't view the tds you posted. Are we talking interior or exterior Timeless?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

prc said:


> i can't view the tds you posted. Are we talking interior or exterior timeless?


exterior

If you click on the attached doc it should download to you.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PRC said:


> If it's the paint then it is not speced for floors. If you look at the tds the only surface that MAY not need a primer are aluminium and vinyl. Wood, masonry, ferrous, and fiber cement all require priming. Self priming is a very deceptive term and generally only refers to previously painted surfaces.
> 
> The timeless stain may be a different story for floors but I've never used it.


I have yet to use "Self Primeing " paint and it would appear I am not about to start! I knew the pitch sounded too good to be true!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Under General preparation, it states to use specialty primers on metal and tannin woods. It also implies to use with caution on bare aluminum and only after testing. The TDS suggests it can be used on non tannin bleeding bare wood substrates. But also requires two coats.

Imagine trying to explain this to a homeowner during the bid. It's no wonder they want several estimates.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> The TDS suggests it can be used on non tannin bleeding bare wood substrates. But also requires two coats.


 Tannin bleed is not an issue here, 2 coats, well, it's 2 coats no matter what I use. There was no evidence of prior tannin bleed in the old paint.

Gotta get back to work, lunch is over. I'll check back later.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I used it on my aluminum siding shortly after it first came out (2005-2006?) and it has held up great. I also used it in a pinch on some un-primed pine and it has held up just as well. (two coats) I would not use it on the horizontal surfaces of a deck though. For one thing it doesn't have any wear resistance to hold up to being walked on.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> .....For one thing it doesn't have any wear resistance to hold up to being walked on.


And for the other thing, the TDS states Do Not Use On Decks and Steps.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> I have yet to use "Self Primeing " paint and it would appear I am not about to start! I knew the pitch sounded too good to be true!


I've had good results with Timeless, so don't hesitate to use it. Just prime accordingly.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> And for the other thing, the TDS states Do Not Use On Decks and Steps.


AND of course, we absolutely, NEVER do what is not recommended by the manufacturer. :vs_laugh:
Though in this instance I will take their advise.:vs_cool:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Imagine trying to explain this to a homeowner during the bid. It's no wonder they want several estimates.


Never get technical with HOs, it's bad enough trying to make sense and or agreement with other pros! My quotes consist of yes, we can do that and I know the perfect product..." After all, they hired a pro for the benefit of ample experience. In effect, just promise them that they will indeed get those benefits. :smile:


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I wouldn't put it on a floor. In fact, I wouldn't put it anywhere. We use plenty of Manor Hall, but I've been burned twice now with Timeless. It's been a few years, but I still haven't tried it again.

These were deep base colors, but I had to recoat with regular Manor Hall to look good.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

ParamountPaint said:


> I wouldn't put it on a floor. In fact, I wouldn't put it anywhere. We use plenty of Manor Hall, but I've been burned twice now with Timeless. It's been a few years, but I still haven't tried it again.
> 
> These were deep base colors, but I had to recoat with regular Manor Hall to look good.



Interior? Exterior? or Stain?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> And for the other thing, the TDS states Do Not Use On Decks and Steps.


Well to be fair.....THIS MIGHT BE WHY IT SAYS NOT TO USE ON DECKS AND STEPS! Just sayin'.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ParamountPaint said:


> I wouldn't put it on a floor. In fact, I wouldn't put it anywhere. We use plenty of Manor Hall, but I've been burned twice now with Timeless. It's been a few years, but I still haven't tried it again.
> 
> These were deep base colors, but I had to recoat with regular Manor Hall to look good.


It's next to impossible to get a nice smooth finish with Timeless, if that is what you are shooting for. It is just too thick and draggy. Regular Manor Hall is much better for that.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> It's next to impossible to get a nice smooth finish with Timeless, if that is what you are shooting for. It is just too thick and draggy. Regular Manor Hall is much better for that.


What I am really looking for is longevity! I want a finish that will hold up over time. Smoothness (within reason) is not a big issue here. Lasting power IS.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

jennifertemple said:


> Interior? Exterior? or Stain?


Exterior Timeless gave me trouble the last time on some wood garage doors. It might be great for all I know, but regular Manor Hall seems just as good and easier to work with.

The old Sun Proof solid stain was good. I have houses sitting for years that look great still. It doesn't exist anymore, but they are pushing Flood, which seems to be the exact same recipe (color chart is identical, too).

I've used many, many gallons of Sikkens Rubol solid. It tenaciously sticks to houses, brushes and whatever else you might get it on.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

It's all beside the point now. There is not enough timeless left in store to do much of anything and they have stopped selling it here in Canada so my supplier can not get more. I tried to pick up today but they only had 2 gal. left.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> It's all beside the point now. There is not enough timeless left in store to do much of anything and they have stopped selling it here in Canada so my supplier can not get more. I tried to pick up today but they only had 2 gal. left.


Then why did they recommend it? They must have been trying to get rid of it, and that is why they told you to use it on a deck! Rotten BASTARDS anyway!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> Then why did they recommend it? They must have been trying to get rid of it, and that is why they told you to use it on a deck! Rotten BASTARDS anyway!


Danged good question! With not enough of any particular sheen to do any kind of job, it was a pretty dumb move on their part. 

It really doesn't matter because I go through a lot of anxiety when considering changing methods. I like the tried and true so they saved me the the trouble of worry. I like using methods that have always worked.

The sad part is, over my 35, or so, years painting, materials have changed, come and gone. One does need to learn to be a little flexible and willing to try something new. I am very slow on that score.

Also, I am really out of my depth on exterior work! I rarely do it, do hate it and know little about exterior product. I rather skim coat an entire house than prep one exterior window frame!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Danged good question! With not enough of any particular sheen to do any kind of job, it was a pretty dumb move on their part.
> 
> It really doesn't matter because I go through a lot of anxiety when considering changing methods. I like the tried and true so they saved me the the trouble of worry. I like using methods that have always worked.
> 
> ...


Exterior aren't that bad, especially on a bright 70 degree day!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Exterior aren't that bad, especially on a bright 70 degree day!


I know lots of guys that PREFER exterior work. I am just not one of them. I still get hooked into some from time to time but as often as not, I refer those jobs to "Exterior Mike". He loves it, I do the inside and he does the outside and everybody has a good day. :smile:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> I know lots of guys that PREFER exterior work. I am just not one of them. I still get hooked into some from time to time but as often as not, I refer those jobs to "Exterior Mike". He loves it, I do the inside and he does the outside and everybody has a good day. :smile:


I usually love working out doors, but the other day I started prepping my first exterior of the season in a fairly wooded area and I got eaten alive by what I have to assume are some new genus of super mosquitoes or something. Never seen anything like it. Bites are swelling, turning red and seriously painful. I'm about 4hrs away from you Jennifer and I think all this rain we're getting is proving a perfect breeding ground for blood sucking bugs!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I usually love working out doors, but the other day I started prepping my first exterior of the season in a fairly wooded area and I got eaten alive by what I have to assume are some new genus of super mosquitoes or something. Never seen anything like it. Bites are swelling, turning red and seriously painful. I'm about 4hrs away from you Jennifer and I think all this rain we're getting is proving a perfect breeding ground for blood sucking bugs!


WATCH OUT FOR TICKS!! one of my dogs has Lyme disease and my husband just got tested, we are a-waiting the results. The bugs get worse after each mild winter. It's really getting bad! :sad:


----------

